# Works refuting Roman Catholicism



## monoergon (Sep 16, 2016)

Hello,
I would like to know what are some of the greatest works of the 20th and 21st centuries that refutes the main Roman Catholic dogmas (such as church government and the Pope's office, worshipping and praying to the saints, etc.).

Thank you


----------



## arapahoepark (Sep 16, 2016)

Basically anything James White has written on Catholicism.
https://www.amazon.com/James-R.-White/e/B001IXS25S


----------



## mossy (Sep 16, 2016)

William Webster and David King at Christiantruth.com


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Sep 17, 2016)

A couple of years ago Reformed Forum promoted a new book "Roman Catholic Theology and Practice". Here are the details of the book, and interview with the author http://reformedforum.org/ctc363/


----------



## jprince (Sep 17, 2016)

The Bible! But I would have to agree with the poster above that recommended James White. White has done so much research and his work has been a true blessing to the Church.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 17, 2016)

Sproul's Are We Together?


----------



## John P (Sep 17, 2016)

Matt Slick over at the Christian Apologetics and Research Ministry has some pretty amazing articles refuting Catholicism from a Scriptural standpoint. So do the good folks at gotquestions.org (these guys are 21st century).

As far as philosophical works go, I can't think of anything written recently, but Jonathan Edwards wrote a great deal about faith and works in the 1700s (I know it's the 18th century, but still, his arguments are still used today).

I also would like to add R.C. Sproul and the good folks at Ligonier Ministries. I also think John MacArthur has written some excellent refutations against Catholicism.


----------



## monoergon (Sep 17, 2016)

Thank you all for the resources!


----------



## py3ak (Sep 17, 2016)

You might find Leonardo de Chirico to be an astute critic: he certainly seems to have quite a thorough grasp of contemporary Roman Catholicism.
http://vaticanfiles.org/author/leonardo/


----------



## Frosty (Sep 18, 2016)

arapahoepark said:


> Basically anything James White has written on Catholicism.
> https://www.amazon.com/James-R.-White/e/B001IXS25S



This book was a tremendous help to me.

This man, Richard Bennett, is a former priest who is passionate about exposing the errors of Roman Catholicism through a Scriptural lens: http://www.bereanbeacon.org/
There is a lot of information on there so I can't say how vouch for how Reformed his thinking is but at the absolute worst you can get lots of good background on where Catholicism falls short.

There is a guy who I believe is still considered active on PB. His name is dudley. He is a former Catholic who is extremely passionate in exposing Catholic error and promoting the Protestant faith. You could probably message him for links and information.


----------



## arapahoepark (Sep 18, 2016)

Frosty said:


> arapahoepark said:
> 
> 
> > Basically anything James White has written on Catholicism.
> ...



I forgot about Richard Bennett!
He is a Reformed Baptist, attends a Reformed Baptist Church. He did a sermon on how Arminianism and easy believism is the road back to Rome.


----------



## MichaelNZ (Sep 18, 2016)

If you can find it, Lorraine Boettner's book _Roman Catholicism_ has some good stuff in it, particularly regarding doctrine. However, the timeline at the start of the book showing when various Romish practices began has been debunked by Catholics. Also, the church described in it is the pre-Vatican II church, which was far stricter than the post-Vatican II church and its ecumenism.

I know it's not from the 20th or 21st century, but the best book I've come across refuting Romanism is _A Manual of Romish Controversy_ by Anglican minister Richard Paul Blakeney. It is available for free at the Internet Archive. Since the book was written before 1870 when papal infallibility was proclaimed a dogma, it outlines the various views of infallibility at that time, showing that the Romish claim that the church has always believed in papal infallibility is nonsense.


----------



## monoergon (Sep 18, 2016)

MichaelNZ said:


> If you can find it, Lorraine Boettner's book _Roman Catholicism_ has some good stuff in it, particularly regarding doctrine. However, the timeline at the start of the book showing when various Romish practices began has been debunked by Catholics. Also, the church described in it is the pre-Vatican II church, which was far stricter than the post-Vatican II church and its ecumenism.
> 
> I know it's not from the 20th or 21st century, but the best book I've come across refuting Romanism is _A Manual of Romish Controversy_ by Anglican minister Richard Paul Blakeney. It is available for free at the Internet Archive. Since the book was written before 1870 when papal infallibility was proclaimed a dogma, it outlines the various views of infallibility at that time, showing that the Romish claim that the church has always believed in papal infallibility is nonsense.



Great! I was looking for something like that! I can't until I read that book


----------



## MichaelNZ (Sep 19, 2016)

Also a good resource on Roman Catholicism is Dr James White's debates with Roman Catholics. You can watch them on YouTube or download them from SermonAudio. As a former papist I have found them to be very helpful in refuting popery. 

Another book to read after you've finished the Blakeney one is _The Variations of Popery_. Published in 1849 and available free from the Internet Archive, it lists the various positions of the Roman church on certain issues, such as the papacy, and shows that the view that the Romanists hold today is but one of many held in the past.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Sep 20, 2016)

The Reformation's Conflict with Rome; Why it Must Continue, by Dr. Robert Reymond is also a good resource.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 22, 2016)

See also Allison's examination of Rome's theology:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00O7UPEK0/


----------

